# Forgetaboutit Review



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

After watching CanH8r's video review of Matt's band attachment method, I asked Matt if he would be kind enough to do a trade. Matt showed me a few Forgetaboutit shooters he had done and some he was still working on. I loved two orange and gray ones and asked Matt to not bend the shooter he would send. Matt had the great idea of sending both shooters, one he would bend and the other he would leave straight and whichever shooter I didn't want, I would send back with my half of the trade. Genius !

A few days later in the mail arrives, not just the two shooters, but also some gypsy tabs and two pouches stamped with my name. Mind = blown!!! :looney: How much more personal can a band set get?!

As to the functionality of the slingshots...short answer, they shoot great! The band attachment is really easy to use and works like a charm. They make is super easy to switch between OTT and TTF. The pinky hole is at a perfect spot for securing the slingshot in the hand (no worrying about it slipping out of your hand and smashing you in the face). The pinch grip width is great, not too small and not too large. I couldn't tell much of a difference between the straight one and the bent one when shooting. I also didn't notice any issues with shooting TTF with the bent one. The bent one did seem to pull into the hand a little bit better, but I wouldn't get my middle and ring fingers around the waist as well. I decided to keep the straight one, just because I like the gray swirls in the HDPE.

Thank you again, Matt. I love this slingshot!

Here are some pics of what was sent (I kept the one on the left).


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ThEy both look great! Cool pouches too! Enjoy the Shooter bro. Good on you Matt. TRADES RULE!!!

Be well guys,
SF


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LOVE the "fuggetabouttit" moniker! ( And the attachment method too ) it's all Jersey Bud! :king:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

what nice looking shooters...gypsy tabs seem the way to go there...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt is the man when it comes to hdpe,glad you like the shooters


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim, I'm glad you like your new shooter and thank you for taking the time to review it.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice sling. Love the colours, grey and orange, my favourite combination.


----------

